# Free Spirit -poem-



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Poetry in motion​ when these beautiful things get going​ What a free spirit​ There is no way to cure it​ These beautiful creatures​ We watch as we sit on the bleachers​ As the run to compete​ And the jump so neat​ No creature like or same​ But yet they let us tame​ Their free spirit​ ​ Hope you liked it. let me know!​


----------

